# Mac'n'Roe's brothers



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I got a good update (well an update) from the owners of Boris and Lewis today. She said that they are doing great. Here's a couple of pics. 

I don't know, maybe I'm biased, but I still think Mac'n'Roe are the lookers of the group  So, if you saw these dogs, what breed would you say they were? (the black lab isn't part of their litter)










Lewis - he was the runt.









This is boris...I was going to keep he and Mac - I would have had a hard time keeping them straight!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Their faces (Mac's is a bit too) are really bulldog-esque. I wouldn't be surprised if they had some sort of bulldog in them, be it american or any other variety. Other then that, I honestly have no idea. Their body build could fit a lot of dogs. 

Good looking bunch though


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

mac & Boris sure look alike!!!  They are all cute dogs. I say part boxer, too.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

From the pics I'd say Boxer or American Bulldog mix. With the chest and undershot that is what I see. 

I think from the pics I've looked at MacNRoe have better back ends. Yikes! I would even go so far as to say with rears like that and length of the front leg and positioning there is very likely English Bulldog mixed with a larger breed. The certainly have the characteristics for it. It is becoming "trendy" for people to breed EBs with the ABs too.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Lewis looks like he has a LOT of American Bulldog in him while Boris looks very Boxerish. 

Remember dogs can have litters from 2 or 3 different males, so it is possible since their mom was a stray to have multiple dads...


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

What breed was the mom or what did she looks like?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Lewis melts my heart ....I will have to go with spicy on this one....English bulldog mix in there


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I can see a lot of Bulldog in them both! Do they have an undershot jaw? 

Boris is a little cutie. He looks like a very mooshy version of Mac.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

I see Boxer and AB in both of them depends on what way they are facing!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> What breed was the mom or what did she looks like?


Here's a photo of the mom












pugmom said:


> Lewis melts my heart ....I will have to go with spicy on this one....English bulldog mix in there


I know, he was the sweetest little puppy. Here's him as a puppy and a youngster.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I can see a lot of Bulldog in them both! Do they have an undershot jaw?
> 
> Boris is a little cutie. He looks like a very mooshy version of Mac.


I know, he was a cute puppy too. He looked more like mac before he gained the weight.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Their MOM look like Mr Pooch's Bless!!!  maybe they are part SBT?


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Mudra said:


> Their MOM look like Mr Pooch's Bless!!!  maybe they are part SBT?


yep, she does look like bless. I usually say they are boxer/lab/pit (staff) mix. She looks like a staffy mix.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I love the brindle coloring and i have to agree on some kind of bulldog. The face kind of looks boxer but I think more bulldog.

Whatever they are very handsome mix.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree... EB mix or Olde English Mix.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

The mom looks very Boxerish like a Boxer mix having the longer muzzle. Also looks pit like which is how many Boxer mixes look. She has the face/chest commonly seen in Boxer crosses. Crosses can also have a phenotype different from a parent breed but produce it in their offspring which can get tricky. Another thing is a mix of "breeds 1,2 & 3" might look like a mix of "breed 6" even though there is no "breed 6" in their pedigree. I really still lean to some EB possibly in there somewhere where because of the conformation of the rears and positioning of the front legs/feet. The face/heads really look like AB which wouldn't be uncommon to see in an EB mix. Didn't you have a DNA test done on one I think. Can't remember what the outcome was?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Here's a photo of the mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never tell me where he is located because I don't think I could resist puppy napping him


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Didn't you have a DNA test done on one I think. Can't remember what the outcome was?


I had the test done on Mac. The results came back with "Trace" amounts of boxer, lab and australian terrior 



pugmom said:


> Never tell me where he is located because I don't think I could resist puppy napping him


I know, when they sent that picture of him as an update, I was kicking myself. Lewis was soooo cute and such a sweety. All of them were, but I couldn't keep them all  It was such a hard choice.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

to me they look like a bull dog and boxer mix. Lewis especially looks like EBy to me. They are all really cute


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Here's a photo of the mom


So heres M'N'R's Mama eh,cool!
She looks like a poorly bred APBT to me or maybe a SBT.
She looks more like Blake than Bless i think...
















and heres Blakes brother who doesnt live far(they hate each other with a passion!)









As for Mac & Roes mix like alot have said before me it looks as though they have some Bulldog in there too,maybe english maybe american.
Could even be some kind of mastiff too,like bullmastiff or canecorso.
They are very goodlooking dogs.(you got the better lookers though"wink")


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch that's what i thought too when I saw their MAMA's pic.. She kinda resembles Bless but look more like Blake.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,yeah Mudra shes got the nice look about her like Bless(the eyes i think,you know when you know when you can tell a dog is friendly) but the facial structure of Blake(who aint nice.HA HA)


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

aww...I love those pictures of blake. he looks so sweet!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


>


Had to come take another look,Boris has a real Bullmastiff looking jaw,hmmmm,its a hard mix to tell.
They are chunky dawgs too eh.lol


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't see Boxer at all, I see Mastiff and American Bulldog. The mom looks a lot like an AB but her pups are big and look like they have Bull mastiff in them as well.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

We thought when mac was a little puppy that he had a little bulldog in him...these brothers definitely show taht more than mac'n'roe do. They are QUITE thicker then my two...but it's real interesting to see them all. I kind of think Mac and Roe may have a different dad.


----------

